# EN: même si l’eau n’était pas capable d’absorber



## ab22

Hello, 

I try to translate : « Il était donc estimé que même si l’eau n’était pas capable d’absorber tout le CO2 émis, la végétation s’en chargerait. » 

My translation: “It was therefore considered that even if water was not able to absorb all the CO2 emitted, vegetation would have taken it up.”

I have a problem with the verb tenses. Does one also use the zero, first, second and third conditionals with sentences with ‘’even if’’? If yes, which one should I use here? 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonsoir ab22 et bienvenue sur les forums WR ! 

Je dois t'avouer que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peuvent bien être les conditionnels zéro, un, deux et trois… Peux-tu S.T.P. nous en dire plus ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme dans la phrase en français, il faut un conditionnel présent, soit _would take up_.
_
It was therefore considered that even if water was not able to absorb all the emitted __CO2__, vegetation would take it up._


----------



## ab22

Le ’zero conditional’ est utilisé pour exprimer un fait  toujours vrai. Par exemple “If you heat ice, it melts.” 
Le ’first conditional’ est utilisé pour exprimer un fait qui a une bonne probabilité de se réaliser. Par exemple “If I am late, I will call you.”
Le ‘second conditional’ est utilisé pour des hypothèses qui ne se réaliseront pas. Par exemple “ If I was President of the United States, I would change some laws.”
Le ‘third conditional’ est utilisé pour des hypothèses de faits qui ne se sont pas produits. Par exemple “If I had revised, I would have passed my exam. “ 
 En utilisant un conditionnel présent, ceci correspondrait à un ‘second conditional’…
 Comment fait-on pour savoir les temps qu’il faut utiliser dans les phrase avec ‘’even if’’ en général ? Est-ce que c’est la même chose qu’avec ‘’if’’ ?


----------



## JonnyDr

ab22 said:


> Est-ce que c’est la même chose qu’avec ‘’if’’ ?




Oui c'est la même chose, c'est à dire le passé simple suivi par le conditionnel.


----------



## jann

Regarding the numerical classification of English conditionals: here. 

Avec _to be_ on peut également employer le subjonctif (rare !) en anglais :

_Even if the water was not able..._ (preterit avec "to be" + adjectif "able")
_Even if the water were not able_... (subjonctif)...

Cela dit, je préfère : _Even if the water could not..._" (preterit using "can" as an auxiliary)

Dans tous les cas de figure, il faut terminer avec le conditionnel présent, pas le conditionnel passé:
_...the vegetation could not have taken take it up.
_Utiliser le conditionnel passé correspondrait à "la végétation s'en serait chargée".

Je préfère _to take up_ à _to deal with_ dans le contexte scientifique.  C'est plus précis, et ça fait moins "conversation".


----------



## ab22

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations. 
Deux points ne sont pas clairs pour moi. 
1)    « Il était donc estimé que même si l’eau n’était pas capable d’absorber tout le CO2, la végétation s’en chargerait. » est une phrase se situant dans le passé. Au présent elle donnerait : « Il est donc estimé que même si l’eau n’est pas capable d’absorber tout le CO2 émis, la végétation s’en chargera. » Pourtant, un ‘second conditinal’ est utilisé pour la traduire. A ma connaissance ce conditionnel peut être utilisé pour parler d’événements présents (par exemple: “If she was at work today, she would know how to deal with this client.”) ou futures (par exemple: “If I won the lottery, I would buy a car.”)mais non passés. Pourquoi dans ce cas peut-on l’utiliser pour des événements passés? 
2)    Pour la fin de la phrase «  …, vegetation could take it up. », est-il aussi possible d’écrire «  would take it up » ou est-ce que c’est faux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

1) Je ne me casserais pas la tête avec ces différents types de conditionnel puisque de toute façon le temps à utiliser est le même qu'en français !

_même si l'eau n'*était* pas capable…, la végétation s'en *chargerait*__
even if water *was* not able to/*could* not…, vegetation *would take* it *up*_

2) Je crois que _would_ est plus proche de la phrase en français parce que _*could* take it up_ serait la traduction de _*pourrait* s'en charger_.

P.S.: Jann, pourquoi _the __water_ et pas seulement _water_ ? (_Water_ seul me semblerait plus logique dans le contexte qui nous occupe.)


jann said:


> _Even if the water could not..._


----------



## jann

ab22 said:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces informations.
> Deux points ne sont pas clairs pour moi.
> 1)    « Il était donc estimé que même si l’eau n’était pas capable d’absorber tout le CO2, la végétation s’en chargerait. » est une phrase se situant dans le passé. [...]Pourquoi dans ce cas peut-on l’utiliser pour des événements passés?
> 2)    Pour la fin de la phrase «  …, vegetation could take it up. », est-il aussi possible d’écrire «  would take it up » ou est-ce que c’est faux ?


Pour votre 1er point, il ne s'agit pas de situer événement A (ce que ferait l'eau et la végétation) avant événement B (l'estimation).  Ce n'est pas une question de concordance des temps.  Il s'agit plutôt de discours indirect.  Monsieur X a estimé : "si l'eau n'était pas capable..., la végétation s'en chargerait".  Lorsque vous transformez cela en dialogue rapporté, il n'y a aucune transformation au niveau du temps des verbes : il a été estimé que si l'eau n'était pas capable..., la végétation s'en chargerait.

Comme l'a dit Maître Capello, c'est exactement pareil en français et en anglais.

Pour le 2e point, je suis encore une fois tout à fait d'accord avec M.C.  
Comparez ces auxiliaires qui posent souvent problème aux étudiants d'anglais :

_ would take it up_ = s'en chargerait (conditionnel présent de "se charger")
_ could take it up_ = pourrait s'en charger (conditionnel présent de "pouvoir s'en charger")
_ should take it up_ = devrait s'en charger (conditionnel présent de "devoir s'en charger")





Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Jann, pourquoi _the __water_ et pas seulement _water_ ? (_Water_ seul me semblerait plus logique dans le contexte qui nous occupe.)


_The water_ parce que normalement il ne s'agit pas d'eau en général (on ne peux manifestement pas inclure l'eau de robinet ni l'eau dans la nappe phréatique dans cette affirmation, etc.).  On parle des eaux plus précises, que l'on aurait déjà évoquées ou du moins sous-entendues : les eaux douces de surface, ou les océans, ou encore l'eau du lac dont il était question dans une étude scientifique, etc.

Mettre l'article défini m'est venu naturellement et sans réflexion, sans doute parce que j'ai quelques connaissances dans le domaine.  Cela dit, vous avez raison : c'est parce que je présume que l'auteur du texte aura déjà précisé certaines eaux que je mets l'article, et pas en raison de la phrase telle qu'Ab22 nous l'a donnée.  Alors sans plus de contexte...


----------



## ab22

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations supplémentaires. 
Après réflexion, je crois avoir compris mon problème. En général en anglais, quand on reporte des faits, le temps des verbes change. Par exemple Bill dit le samedi soir: “I don’t like this party. I want to go home now.” Peter dit le dimanche matin: “Bill said that he didn’t like the party, and he wanted to go home.”
Pourtant, ici il s’agit d’une exception; en effet les phrases  avec ‘’if’’ et ‘’would ‘’ont leurs verbes qui restent au mêmes temps.  Par exemple: 
Directe: “It would be best if we started early.”
Indirecte: “He said it would be best if they started early.”
(Sauf dans le cas de situations ‘’irréelles’’. Par exemple il est possible de faire :
Directe: “If I had any money I’d buy you a drink.”
Indirecte: “She said if she had had any money she would have brought me a drink.”)
Dans notre cas ceci ferait quelque chose comme :
Directe: “We think that even if the water could not absorb all the CO2 emitted, vegetation would take it up. “
Indirecte: “It was considered that even if the water could not absorb all the CO2 emitted, vegetation would take it up.”
Est-ce que ceci est juste? 
Par rapport à ‘’the water’’ les déductions de Jann sur le contexte son exactes : l’eau se réfère aux océans dont il est question avant.


----------



## crewswhicker

ab22 said:


> Directe: “We think that even if the water could not absorb all the CO2 emitted, vegetation would take it up. “
> Indirecte: “It was considered that even if the water could not absorb all the CO2 emitted, vegetation would take it up.”
> Est-ce que ceci est juste?


 
The tenses in both of these sentences sound correct  

Regarding Jann's comments:
Avec _to be_ *on peut* également employer le subjonctif (rare !) en anglais :

_Even if the water was not able..._ (preterit avec "to be" + adjectif "able")
_Even if the water were not able_... (subjonctif)...

It really is *preferred* to use the subjunctive tense. However, many English speakers do not know this tense and would use the first sentence. They would be wrong 

If I *were* a millionaire, I would buy a big house.
If I had a million dollars, I would buy a big house.
If I won a million dollars, I would buy a big house.


----------



## jann

Welcome, Crewswhicker! 

I did not say that it would be rare to use the subjunctive after "to be."  I said that the subjunctive is rare in English.  And if I did not myself prefer it in this particular sentence, I would not have complicated matters by mentionning it!


----------



## crewswhicker

Thank you for the welcome   I need help with my French and am glad to be here!

Understood   I must admit that I am not sure how many Americans remember the subjunctive (!), and I was very happy to see you mention it.  Hopefully it is helpful, or interesting at least, to note that it is a form of grammar that one will find many native speakers getting wrong!


----------



## ab22

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## brian

@crewswhicker, please remember that the subjunctive is a *mood*, not a tense:

_if it were _(past tense, subjunctive mood = past subjunctive, for short)
_if it be_ (present tense, subjunctive mood = present subjunctive, for short)


----------



## crewswhicker

Interesting!  Thank you   I had not realized the difference until you wrote it out!


----------

